# Hog-Pocalypse



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/03/feral-hog-pocalypse-might-be-horizon/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=6af8d2213b-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-6af8d2213b-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems strange to allow poisoning....desperate measures for sure.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Warfarin is prescribed for humans with heart problems to thin their blood. I heard that Kaput caused hog's fatty tissue to turn blue which indicated poisoning. Texas hunters are kidding themselves if they think hunting by itself can control feral hogs. If Kaput will also kill Mexican vultures I'm all for it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> If Kaput will also kill Mexican vultures I'm all for it.


But just the illegal ones right? 

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Larry

As far as I know all Mexican(black headed) vultures are ILLEGAL aliens of the USA. They darn sure weren't residents of Texas when I was a lot younger!!!!!! 

Jim


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

A friend (lives in SC) of my neighbor has 400 acres and raises saw/paper trees on part of the land. He get's spittin' mad talkin' about hogs!

They eat his baby trees and root up the young saplings. Leave wallows in his other fields so he damn near flies off the tractor seat if he's not lookin' out!

Them and fire ants... Rise his aggravation - real well!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We do not have those hogs here looks like a very serious problem


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I've hunted them and had thier meat.. you can keep them... yuck!
They are fun to shoot for sure,and they know it! So they are very elusive. 
They are not native so I'm all for getting rid of the buggers..


----------

